# Broken Tooth



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

My 14 week old Dutch Shepherds pup broke one of her canine teeth a couple days ago (not sure exactly when or how it happened). 

She is still eating and drinking normally and I have not noticed any changes in energy level.

It appears to me that the root is exposed, and I am wondering whether a trip to the vet for an extraction is the appropriate course of action (I have also emailed this photo to my vet and am awaiting his response), or whether I can just wait for the adult tooth to come in...

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Those teeth are used as guides for the adult set when they come in, I would want to keep it in if at all possible.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ouch! That's pretty far up there! In *most* dogs, the incisors are the first baby teeth to be shed around 16 weeks and usually finish around 24 weeks (give or take). The canines and the molars are usually the last to come in (but there are exceptions). It looks like in your pup that her incisors and the canines are still baby teeth, so that tooth will be shed anyways. I would ask your vet whether surgical extraction would be preferred or whether to just dog safe pain relievers until the tooth comes out on its own as just because they're not crying out doesn't mean they aren't in pain. Until you can get the appointment in, I'd feed soft/canned food and make sure the pup's drinking water isn't too hot or too cold as they can't tell us how much it hurts them. Maybe offer a chilled damp wash cloth if she wants to chew it (obviously not letting them shred it). I'm assuming you'd like to do rag or tug work with the pup, but I'd hold off on that for sure for right now.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason use a softer ball! The puppy teeth aren't a big issue, but watch those adult teeth as it could go toothless.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Hahaha, I'll make note of the softer ball...I'm really not sure when or how it happened, I just used the tennis ball to try and save my hand while snapping a pic...lol


----------

